
Show HN: Jackfruit – Add an always-on video room to your Slack - drpancake
https://jackfruit.live/?hn
======
drpancake
Author here. The original inspiration for this came from working remotely for
7 years and feeling occasionally lonely and isolated.

I wanted to create a frictionless, always-on video room for your team to hang
out in while you work. But I've found that so far most teams use it for stand-
ups.

Feedback is much appreciated.

